# Don't even know if this is IBS!



## 0_cryingshame_0 (Apr 4, 2003)

I have a lot of the same symptonms as you guys, but my doc and mom and i arent even sure if ibs is what it is. I've only had constipation once, I have a lot of gas, but hardly ever at school anymore, I seem to be able to control it. I shake all the time, my teeth chatter. I never throw up, get really bad cramping pains but there is some bloating. What is this I have?! And why did it start a week after I started high school?! Any ideas?


----------



## 0_cryingshame_0 (Apr 4, 2003)

I also forgot to say that I have to go to the bathroom every morning, usually D, but lately not.


----------



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

it sounds like you could have IBS, stress is one of the triggers. Like yourself, I started having problems a little after school started (grade 12 being an extremely stressful year), and I too mainly have problems in the mornings. So it sounds like were on the same page. My suggestion is buying some Immodium if you havent already, its not over the counter or anything. Take one or two in the morning if youve been having a bad week or feel a bit off and chances are you will be just fine.


----------



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

oh yeah, and as for the shaking and the not throwing up. I havent heard of IBS patients throwing up lots, i dont believe thats a symptom. Shakes also arent related to IBS as far as i know.


----------



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

To me, since this started after your first week of high school. It really has nothing to do with IBS, but aniexty.You really should go to a therapist who can help control the shaking, chills and such. IBS is more of a medical functional problem then a physicatric problem. Stress DOES trigger it but with the symptoms you're describing, you sound like you have a subconcious problem with being in a new environment than IBS. You'll find that a lot of anti-depressent medications now a days with cure up all your symptoms, even if you do not have a firm DX of any mental problem. My suggestion: Get a referral from your doctor to see a therapist. They can perscribe medicine and help you to learn coping skills with aniexty.Always remember, a primary doctor has a small ammount of knowlegde on gastrointerology. Always go to a specialist.I wish you the best and good luck with high school.


----------

